# Resistencia para HORNO TAURUS



## EleKFan (Jun 21, 2015)

Buenas tardes a tod@s

Tengo un horno eléctrico al que se le averio una resistencia, he estado buscando pero no he sido capaz de encontrar una igual, al menos en Menorca. Y por internet, tampoco lo tengo muy claro.

Agradeceria si alguien pudiera decirme donde comprar una resistencia para un horno Taurus, adjunto fotografia de la etiqueta del horno. Muchas gracias de antemano

un saludo

Elekfan






[/URL][/img] ...


----------



## josemaX (Jun 21, 2015)

Has probado esto? http://taurus-home.com/es/servicios-al-cliente/asistencia-tecnica


----------



## Bleny (Jun 21, 2015)

Como es la resistencia unas fotos o mas informacion


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 21, 2015)

Buenas. 
Fotos. Taurus fabrica para muchas marcas y quizás viceversa. Con unas fotos puede que alguién del foro, acostumbrado a verlas, te diga alguna marca que monte la misma. 

Y en en el servicio Taurus de tu zona ¿no te lo encargan?.

Saludos.


----------



## EleKFan (Jun 21, 2015)

Hola
bueno, la resistencia es parecida a la de la foto. 
Josemax, gracias por el enlace, he encontrado un servicio Taurus, creia que en Menorca no habia ninguno.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 21, 2015)

EleKFan dijo:


> Hola
> bueno, la resistencia es parecida a la de la foto.
> Josemax, gracias por el enlace, he encontrado un servicio Taurus, creia que en Menorca no habia ninguno.



Por otra consulta que hiciste, creía que ya conocías el servicio de Taurus. Ya nos contarás que te han dicho. En cuanto a la resistencia, he visto pocos hornos y siempre eran con forma de ese o cuadradas.
Saludos.


----------



## dearlana (Jun 21, 2015)

Hola ElekFan:

Si ves que no la consigues de ninguna manera y si la resistencia es recta como comentas: Antes de desechar al horno:

Prueba a ponerle una resistencia de las que vienen para las estufas. Si son de 750 Vatios, por ejemplo: Le pones dos en paralelo y bien separadas. Bien aislado todo con porcelana y cables de amianto.

¡Suerte!


----------



## EleKFan (Jun 21, 2015)

Buenos dias a tod@s

Hola, Pinchavalvulas, pues en ese caso no me dijeron que fueran el servicio de Taurus, simplemente pense que era un sat que me encontro el recambio, y como no me gusto mucho la atencion al cliente por eso quería comprarla por internet.

Hola, Dearlana, el problema que veo a poner dos resistencias es que no hay espacio, ya que hay una especie de canal en la que va la resistencia, que atraviesa la pared del horno para ir atornillada por fuera, y no creo que quepan dos. Primero intentaré encontrarla a ver si lo consigo.

Ya comentare como fue todo, muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas.

un saludo


----------



## JorgeCid (Jul 17, 2015)

De todos modos, ¿no hay resistencias de "marca blanca" que puedan usarse?


----------



## Scooter (Jul 21, 2015)

Seguramente habrán compatibles.


----------

